# is there a free software that can retrieve lost data on a mobile?



## michbear (Apr 5, 2012)

hello,

i have an HTC desire running on an android OS and I had to do a factory reset which caused me to lose all of my data. I backed up all my texts/pics but I did not back up my calendar notes and have thus lost them. Is there free data recovery software that I can download that can extract that data for me? and would i need to download it on my phone, or can i download it on my computer and it can retrieve the lost data via my USB?

thanks for your help!!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Calendar data should be synced to your Google Calendar. What notes are you talking about?

I don't know of any data recovery software for RAM on a phone. Data is usually saved to the SD card. Depends entirely on the program.


----------



## michbear (Apr 5, 2012)

I never synced the notes to my gmail account. I mean the calendar notes that you write on your calendar as reminders. So it may have been saved on my internal memory which is why I am wondering if there is any data recovery tool like there are for pcs?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know what you mean by calendar notes. Your calendar, and any event details, should be saved on your Google Calendar.


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

Try the "Free memory card recovery software"...I know this software can recovery photos and files ...


----------

